# 4 months old ears up and ears down



## travistee (Oct 31, 2009)

This is Kiai at 4 months.

These pics were taken a few days ago within a few minutes of each other.



















His ears seem to go up depending on if something gets his attention.


----------



## Tarheel (Sep 6, 2009)

I had a brother and sister whose ears did the same thing (up, down, up, up, down). The advice given to me was "don't handle their ears, leave them alone". At about 6 1/2 months, their ears stayed up. Your pup has a really beautiful face!


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

London's ears were up and down until he was about 4 months. Then they went down and never went up. Occassionally they do go up but it is very rare. He is 10 months old now. We never taped his ears because it was not that important to us. He is still our London.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Teething 
they will continue to do this
Love the wonky ears though
so adorable


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Very cuuute!!! The ear situation is so cute.... and then they get older and we are "stand back up already" about them.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my dogs ears did the "ear dance" untill he was 5 months old.


----------

